# Pole mounted switch



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Borgi said:


> This is a switch used in rural Alberta, Canada.
> 
> Didn't even know it was there until we started having issues.  . Utility fixed it finally. That's a long story!
> 
> ...


Water usually leaks into those.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> Water usually leaks into those.


When the utility finally fixed it, I wasn't there, it apparently fell apart in his hands.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, we often see them with knives failing to open or close. Frankly, considering how long they sit out there being neglected and rusting, I'm impressed that most of them work half-way right.


----------

